# 6155m deere



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Anyone have one or a 6150m deere. Highly considering one. Want the cab suspension but have not been able to find one so might order one out. I like the side window on the m over the r. Also like the fact of a few less electronics. 
Looking for insight on these. Considering the axle suspension, but agian would have to order one.

I can get a 6145m with loader and good hydralics for 131k new.
A 6155m with loader 137k. Seems like a no brainier to go with the 6cyl right?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I probably would depending on my usage for the tractor....same frame size? Not too familiar with the differences....but somewhere in there I see a step up.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

If you need the extra ponies of the 155, 6K is cheap enough to step up. But that 4 banger is no slouch. I had a 6140M here for a while and liked it. No cab or axle suspension though.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Well I got a 5100e that has that same 4.5 liter 4 banger. It doesn't take a whole lot of baling before I have to stop and shake off the front grill and open up the hood and clean the screen. Like twice or 3 times a day or starts running hot. Infact when cutting some Sudan hay it was trying to run warm and even threw a code for the def being to hot. With 1/3 tank of def. Topped it off and that went away. The fuel cap was so hot I could barely touch it. When looking at the 6145m the radiator package didn't look much bigger. Neither did the 6155m but I kinda thought the 6 cyl might run a bit cooler.


----------

